# For Sale - toys



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

I am selling the following.  If interested just send me a message and I will email a pic over to you.

Leap pad book £5
Little People house £4 
Fifi jigsaw £2 
Sounds mat £4
Balamory mat £4
Barbie bean bag chair £4

I also have these for sale on ebay.

Zoe


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

hi Zoe

Could you send me a picture of the little people house please? 

Thanks

Donna x


----------



## ZoeA (Dec 21, 2003)

Yes sure.  Do you want to send me your email address to my inbox/messages on here and I will send you the pic.

Zoe


----------

